

Plaintiff in SV Wage Suit Asks Judge to Reject Settlement - igonvalue
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/12/technology/plaintiff-maligns-deal-in-silicon-valley-suit.html

======
geebee
It's worth clicking through and reading the formal letter sent by Mr. Devine
(a class representative) to the judge.

